# Big Bunny, Gentle Soul - Northern Califorina



## Happi Bun (Nov 3, 2010)

Meet Sadie! 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/WmLES_FeysM[/flash]


This beautiful and elegant girl was dealt a bad card in life. Her previous owner abandoned her outside where there are all kinds of predators and a very busy road just around the corner. She was urine stained, underweight, and hungry. We actually thought she was pregnant at one point because her stomach became so large with actual food in it! 

Less about her past, lets talk about her great life now! Sadie is guesstimated to be at least 1 years old. We don't believe she is an old bunny, but she is for sure an adult. She has been spayed and is wonderfully litter box trained! Sadie is excellent with young children, she adores them. She is also great with cats and people in general. She will come up to you in the cage and out for lovin, stare up at you when you talk her with her head tilted a bit, she knows her name quite well, and loves her cheeks to be rubbed. She is also very good about being picked up and held.

She is a big girl, 8 lbs at last vet check, and she's truly a gentle soul who deserves a forever home that can give plenty of attention and love. A great cage set-up can be provided along with water bottle, litter box, hay rack and toys by her foster home (me!). 

There is a $50.00 adoption fee to cover spay costs. There is also an adoption application/contract.
[line]Please Note: The fee goes to the rabbit rescue Sadie is covered by, Friends of Unwanted Rabbits, a non-profit organization. Visit their website at http://www.teamfur.org to learn more.


----------



## Yield (Nov 3, 2010)

Wish I could adopt her! She's beautiful and seems like a wonderful rabbit!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow she is absolutely breathtaking!!!

I just love her, I hope she finds the perfect forever home and hopefully it's with someone on here so I can keep updated on her :heartbeat:


----------



## EileenH (Feb 3, 2011)

Is therea status on Sadie? Has she found a home yet?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 4, 2011)

Omigosh! She's so beautiful! I wish we could take her!

Rue


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wish i lived closer, she's so beautiful!


----------



## EileenH (Feb 7, 2011)

I am happy to report that Sadie was adopted. Not by me, though I was planning to, but in the interim of my planning, she was adopted.

Hooray for Sadie, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2011)

:clapping: Always like a happy ending.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 7, 2011)

So glad! She's such a beautiful bunner! :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

So happy to hear the good news!


----------

